# Zello



## somersetsurvival (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi do any of you guys use zello ?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You mean the ptt cellphone ap? Been thinking about it, tried a different one years ago and wasn't impressed. Cellphone signal can be bad here but we have excellent wifi (our own) in the yard so I keep thinking we should use it more.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Zello radio app*

Zello is an app for iOS and android where you start a channel and people talk cb style. I talk on here and wanted to
See if anybody else is up for starting a prepared society channel.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

I use Zello. I am on the ohio preppers, bushcraft, preppers, survivalists, and the survival podcast channels as themightydozer


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

zello ???

I'm so lost ...


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Andi said:


> zello ???
> 
> I'm so lost ...


It is an iPod app that lets you create cb radios and communicate.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to stab in the dark and merge the post ...

If different let me know .


----------

